# Manual for M925ALU V5.0A



## sytar69 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am trying to find a manual for a PCChips motherboard M925ALU V5.0A. I went to the website and it does not help at all. So does anyone here know where on the internet I can find it? Thanks for the help. Scot


----------



## outoutout (Oct 8, 2005)

hope this helps:

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWeb/Do...AL&DetailDesc=M925ALU(V7.3)&MenuID=35&LanID=2

it's for the v7.3 though, cant find the other vers, good luck!

-out


----------

